# Purchasing my own clubs



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been using my dad's clubs, but I think that I am going to use part of my tax refund on getting my own clubs. This way, I can just go play a round of golf with friends without checking with my dad to see if it's okay that I take his clubs for possibly an entire weekend.

So I have been searching online and I have settled on getting the Walter Hagen MS2 complete set. 

Does anyone know if these are a good beginners set, or are they a waste of money?

I thought this would be a good route and as my game improves and I save up money, I could replace clubs with better ones as I go.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Heck, they look as good as any other set at that price. I say if you like the way they feel go for it.


----------



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay, so I went to Dick's Sporting Goods today and I picked up the Walter Hagen T3 Golf Set.

I'm rather excited to have my own set of clubs! Now I just have to clean out the trunk of my car so I have a place to keep them once it warms up enough (and the snow melts away) to hit the courses around here and really be able to work on my game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats on buying some clubs they do look like a good starter set I hope they work for you!


----------



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! I hope they work for me too!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Right on. Congrats. I hope they work good for you.


----------

